# Karcher underbody/chassis cleaner



## bigrace

Hi all , I hope Christmas was canny for you all. I'm looking to unload some dosh on a karcher underbody cleaner
I've looked for a post about this but can't find one so I was wondering if anyone has one and their thoughts.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## macca666

bigrace said:


> Hi all , I hope Christmas was canny for you all. I'm looking to unload some dosh on a karcher underbody cleaner
> I've looked for a post about this but can't find one so I was wondering if anyone has one and their thoughts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Few posts on here though appreciate they're old but it'll give you some idea whilst hopefully someone will post up recent thoughts.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=265169

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=353791

Here's all threads with a search of Karcher chassis cleaner I've not been through them all but might be something there for you :thumb:

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=k...YAhWkJcAKHdJ2BtkQrQIILCgEMAA&biw=768&bih=1024


----------



## Caledoniandream

Have one for a couple of years and it does a good job.
Of course the best method would be put it on a four poster lift and clean the underside, but the Karcher does a decent job.
I use it regular during winter and spring, and my garage always complimenting on how clean it is underneath.
Only it doesn’t reach in to of the wings, you have to do that with a lance.


----------



## slineclean

I’ve got a few of these knocking around if anyone is after one


----------



## bigrace

Thanks for replies. The price of these kits are 50 quid now so I thought I'd just order one. There are some mixed opinions as to how well this works but the way I see it is its got to be better than just leaving the underside and not trying to clean it at all

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maniac

slineclean said:


> I've got a few of these knocking around if anyone is after one


How much?


----------



## moeman79

Maniac said:


> How much?


Interested in one too


----------



## Soul boy 68

I thought about one but instead I just jack the car up and give a really good blast with my PW, I think it works just as well. I usually jack my car up to PW and clean deep in to the wheel arches so I blast the whole underneath of the car.


----------



## NornIron

I have one - bought it when B&Q discontinued them and cleared them out @ £18... yet to use it, but I think next month will be the month :lol:


----------



## DLGWRX02

Is it me or does it just look like an up turned patio cleaner with castors screwed on to it? If ide thought about it I should of converted my old k2 patio cleaner head instead of just binning it!


----------



## Tyrefitter

DLGWRX02 said:


> Is it me or does it just look like an up turned patio cleaner with castors screwed on to it? If ide thought about it I should of converted my old k2 patio cleaner head instead of just binning it!


I never thought of that Dan,,Ive got one I'll have a play & make some kind of trolley on wheels to mount it on.

Andy.


----------



## Cookies

DLGWRX02 said:


> Is it me or does it just look like an up turned patio cleaner with castors screwed on to it? If ide thought about it I should of converted my old k2 patio cleaner head instead of just binning it!


I did exactly this with mine. Only thing was that it filled up with water, so I had to drill holes in the top to let the water out.

Cooks

Sent from my Wenger 16999


----------



## DLGWRX02

first time a had a half decent idea but literally chucked it away about a week ago.lol should of seen this post sooner.


----------



## Shiny

I too bought mine from B&Q for £18. Can’t fault it at that price, although even on the lowest height setting it doesn’t clear my exhaust.


----------



## srhutch

NornIron said:


> I have one - bought it when B&Q discontinued them and cleared them out @ £18... yet to use it, but I think next month will be the month :lol:


Have to admit I did the same and yet to use. Must be nearly two years I had it now :doublesho


----------



## GleemSpray

Same here too - bought it and used it once - too much faff.

But.. I then bought the Karcher Vario Power Jet adjustable angle nozzle and its really superb for wheel arches and underneath. You get full, adjustable, swivelable power through a stubby nozzle - I can really recommend it.

https://www.kaercher.com/uk/accessory/mini-vp160-vario-power-jet-26432540.html

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigrace

GleemSpray said:


> Same here too - bought it and used it once - too much faff.
> 
> But.. I then bought the Karcher Vario Power Jet adjustable angle nozzle and its really superb for wheel arches and underneath. You get full, adjustable, swivelable power through a stubby nozzle - I can really recommend it.
> 
> https://www.kaercher.com/uk/accessory/mini-vp160-vario-power-jet-26432540.html
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


Too much faff. Please explain

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Caledoniandream

It takes virtually seconds to set up.
If you don’t have a smooth drive it’s a bit more difficult to move it, but it cleans well.
If you use it regular it becomes easier and easier as the dirt is not caked on. 
I seldom use the foamer that comes with it, I normally only rinse.

It’s fantastic to clean under the sills as I never seem to get them clean with a stubby or angled lance and still get a mitt full of muck when I grab under the sill.
After the Karcher it’s clean and safe to “grab”

Yes it is a fancy patio cleaner upside down, however because you can adjust the height it’s effective for our whole fleet high for the 4x4 and lowest for the Lexus.


----------



## Simonrev

Can the connectors on these be converted .... I've a Nilfisk PW and wondered if it is possible to use with one ?


----------



## GleemSpray

bigrace said:


> Too much faff. Please explain
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Too much work.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigrace

GleemSpray said:


> Too much work.
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


Too much work. That's got to be the worst explanation in the world on a detailing forum. The whole cleaning your car thing is just too much work. Absolutely LMAO

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## GleemSpray

You quoted "too much faff" and asked for an explanation, so it appeared that you didn't understand the phrase.

However, for the sake of clarity, I believe that the Karcher underchassis cleaner is too time consuming to set up, for the results that it gives and have now switched to using the Vario Power Jet to achieve the same end result. 



Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Forsh

Shiny said:


> although even on the lowest height setting it doesn't clear my exhaust.


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=390772


----------



## Sh1ner

GleemSpray said:


> Same here too - bought it and used it once - too much faff.
> 
> But.. I then bought the Karcher Vario Power Jet adjustable angle nozzle and its really superb for wheel arches and underneath. You get full, adjustable, swivelable power through a stubby nozzle - I can really recommend it.
> 
> https://www.kaercher.com/uk/accessory/mini-vp160-vario-power-jet-26432540.html
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


Me too. 
There are two types VP145 and VP160 for the K2-K4 and the K5-K7 respectively.
The head goes slightly back on itself which is really useful for getting on top of arch lips, chassis returns etc
Used with a lance extension or two, the reach under the vehicle is good and arguably easier than the underbody cleaner because you don't have to wheel in and out to move the head a little but the head can get a little worn scraping over the ground unless some protection is employed.
I have a variety of long fixed angle underbody attachments for my hot machine but the variable angle on the VP145 and VP160 makes them very flexible/useful for the smaller machines.


----------



## bigrace

Well I think the opposit of what you have just said. The vario lance thing is hard to keep off the ground or it'll be worn away in a crack. You have to be in a stooped position which kills my back. I'm sure the underbody cleaner is going to be easier to use and control and probably a better job

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## GleemSpray

Sh1ner said:


> Me too.
> There are two types VP145 and VP160 for the K2-K4 and the K5-K7 respectively.
> The head goes slightly back on itself which is really useful for getting on top of arch lips, chassis returns etc
> Used with a lance extension or two, the reach under the vehicle is good and arguably easier than the underbody cleaner because you don't have to wheel in and out to move the head a little but the head can get a little worn scraping over the ground unless some protection is employed.
> I have a variety of long fixed angle underbody attachments for my hot machine but the variable angle on the VP145 and VP160 makes them very flexible/useful for the smaller machines.


I have the 145s on a K4 and really rate it. TBH, i was expecting there to be a big pressure drop because of the pivoting head, but have been surprised how powerful and useful it is, as you say.

I pinched the extension lance off the underbody cleaner and use two lances together + the VP145, which allows me to get right underneath.


----------



## shine247

_This is from a review I did back in 2013. _

Bought one of these at the weekend and have to say, I am pleased with result, really glad I own a Karcher! There are some jets included in the set, they differ depending on the Karcher series you own so you fit / change them before use if required. I used CG NoTouch for the foaming part, simply because I had some to use up. During use, I reduced the lance to one extension, made it easier to move around, especially if space is limited. A useful tip is to connect your lance upside down, doing this lets you get closer to the ground as the hose point skywards. Helpful for low cars!

I used the wax included although I do not think it will add much value, it is the rinsing I believe will make the difference. 250 ml of wax application supplied, used around 1/4. The underneath looked pretty clean after the treatment, I went on to wash the rest of the car and just as I got to the drying point, hailstones pelted me .

I would fully recommed this product, it is great. 

This picture is the foam from the No Touch, it had dripped off a lot by this point. It was about 60/40 NT/water, I will use stronger concentration next time or probably should try the product in the set.










_Now, since then I have had mixed views on it._

It is a very solid and good piece of equipment. The negative is that as it only sprays upwards, it only cleans the down facing parts of the car. So the tops of arms and the exhaust do not get cleaned very well. I noticed that when I changed a control arm. However it cleans the areas it reaches extremely well.

If your car is low, park half on the kerb and you can easily fit the cleaner under the car (if you have an area to do that without causing problems).

I would say get one if you do not like using a lance, it is better than nothing. I use it in conjunction with a lance to reach all areas which is better than a lance alone :thumb:


----------



## shine247

Simonrev said:


> Can the connectors on these be converted .... I've a Nilfisk PW and wondered if it is possible to use with one ?


Something like this.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Connect-...131806310913?_trksid=p2385738.m4383.l4275.c10


----------



## Simonrev

shine247 said:


> Something like this.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Connect-...131806310913?_trksid=p2385738.m4383.l4275.c10


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Sh1ner

bigrace said:


> Well I think the opposit of what you have just said. The vario lance thing is hard to keep off the ground or it'll be worn away in a crack. You have to be in a stooped position which kills my back. I'm sure the underbody cleaner is going to be easier to use and control and probably a better job
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


It's ultimately your choice I can only comment with regard to my own experience.
It sounds like you have not tried either but if you feel the underbody cleaner will suit you best then there will be no argument here..
Either is a compromise compared to getting it up in the air and being able to see what you are doing properly.
I should add I am not a fan of washing the underside of cars. I only do it if the vehicle is made difficult to work on by an oil leak or grease etc getting where it is best avoided or people insist and accept that it is inevitable that some water will get into the body cavities.

If I want to do the best job then I put the car on the outside ramp and clean it there. It is the best way of getting it really clean but with any of these things it is best to avoid getting water and chemicals into the body.

I also have both the wheeled chassis cleaner and the flex head for working on the floor and that is why I made the comment that the flex head is better used with something to protect it as it touches the ground. I fixed it to an easily replaced half of a hard plastic ball so it slides easily across the ground.
I find the flex head also cleans more thoroughly because the nozzle can be tilted slightly backwards and get to the reverse sides which the chassis cleaner misses. It can also be rocked side to side instead of having to be moved backwards and forwards in order to reposition it under the vehicle.

If you use lance extensions then I find any back bending is minimised unless the vehicle is very low to the ground. I generally leave the screw collars loose so that there is a curve in the lance.
With very low vehicles the chassis cleaner may not fit underneath either.


----------



## bigrace

My partner has just got rid of her vw tiguan which she absolutely loved. The reason for this was a bearing had collapsed on the centre driveshaft and both rear calipers need replacement.I put the car on ramps and crawled underneath to have a look. Whilst crawling under I noticed a spot of caked on mud just behind the back wheel between the plastic arch liner and the chassis. I knocked the mud off and to my surprise it was absolutely red rotten. I checked the other side and it was exactly the same.
A mix of mud/muck and road salt and the constant wetting and drying out had perished this spot severely. So on top of the repairs it probably would have needed some welding in the next couple of years. 
If I'd knew this was happening to the underside I would have cleaned these areas regularly and may have prevented the rust for a while longer . 
This is the reason for wanting a chassis cleaner. I know it's not going to stop the rot but at least I'll have tried. 
I try to maintain the paint so why not try to preserve the chassis and underbody. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sh1ner

Careful removal of build up in places where it can collect can stop some of the rot and is a perfectly sensible thing to do.
It is always best in my experience to look for the areas where this can happen and deal with them regularly rather than carpet bombing the whole underside under pressure where you can force water into places it cannot be removed from and cause the very problem you are trying to avoid.
I would argue that careful washing with a hose and strategic corrosion prevention is better than continually soaking the complete underside under pressure with something that is not necessarily able to specifically target the areas you wish to address.
If you wash a car with the chassis cleaner and then get underneath and check you will see how much it misses and how ineffective it is at dealing with ledges and crevices where grot can collect.


----------



## graeme

I got one of these few years back in a bundle deal and found it good when I used it. Actually forgot about having it and found it in the shed last week so must try it out again. My only worry at the time was what product to use after cleaning to give a bit of protection.


----------



## NeilG40

graeme said:


> My only worry at the time was what product to use after cleaning to give a bit of protection.


I wonder if you could use that new stuff from Bilt Hamber for stopping rust appearing on brake discs?


----------



## Cookies

NeilG40 said:


> I wonder if you could use that new stuff from Bilt Hamber for stopping rust appearing on brake discs?


I've been spraying the Bilt Hamber Atom Mac under our cars fairly frequently. It neutralises Road salt apparently too. If nothing else, it'll hopefully postpone any corrosion as I've also used Dynax UC/UB too. Alternatively, you could do a proper detail job and get it all ceramic coated. Lol.

Sent from my Wenger 16999


----------



## Kev_mk3

so in short these are ok - great if you got one for £18 last year but £50 this year not really worth it is the impression I get


----------



## Mcpx

I use a 90 degree adapter in my arches and under the sills but I would worry about using one of these devices simply because you cannot see what you are doing. There is a real possibility of, at best, getting water into a cavity you don't want to get water into and at worst, blasting something sensitive. Also if there is already any corrosion there that you can't see or aren't aware of, hitting it with a high pressure water jet is surely not going to help matters.



Sh1ner said:


> If you wash a car with the chassis cleaner and then get underneath and check you will see how much it misses and how ineffective it is at dealing with ledges and crevices where grot can collect.


Not sure if that is typo or not but what a fantastic word grot is! I shall be shamelessly appropriating it frequently. Thank you.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

I’ve got the chassis trolley kit. It’s excellent. I bought extra wax & a 2in1 cleaner with wax.

I’ve also got the dedicated lance which is very powerful. 

All ideal for this time of year & easy to use.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

Used this again today.






It's an impressive bit of kit. Just about goes under my Abarth 595 on the lowest setting but easily goes under the wife's C-HR a few notches up.

It has a mini upward facing snow foam nozzle with a reservoir which I use a combined heavy cleaner with an industrial wax.

Works a treat. Great for this time of year.

Cheers,

Simon


----------



## Caterham7

slineclean said:


> I've got a few of these knocking around if anyone is after one


Did you sell all of the ones that you had at the end of last year ?

Thanks


----------



## diesel_dog

Just a heads up , I know Karcher still supply the shampoo but I've tried using AS Triple in it and it seems to work really well as a cleaner 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caterham7

Anyone got one of these for sales at the moment ?


----------



## Neil_M

If it's of help to anyone, I've a quick video of me using mine in the video below.

If you can get a hold of one, they are great bits of kit.


----------

